

Yahoo Sports Gets iOS 7 Redesign, Gif Creation Tool - abelnation
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/03/yahoo-sports-gets-ios-7-redesign-awesome-gif-creation-tool-for-sharing-big-4-sports-moments/

======
swanson
Great example of observing something that the community is doing (these kind
of gifs are all over Twitter and sports blogs) and building a tool to make it
easy. I love seeing these kind of "organic" features.

------
anigbrowl
I hate it because I don't like fun,* but it's still genius. Also, it's only a
matter of time before crowdsharing of video taken by spectators at games
allows for a full 3d reconstruction of the entire game action. You have tens
of thousands of people at an NFL game, the field is a fixed quantity, and you
only need maybe 10 people filming the same action at any given time to
accurately model everything that goes on.

* what I really mean is that most animated gifs sorta suck in my view; obviously I'm in a minority on this.

~~~
russellsprouts
Though, the NFL already has 3D reconstruction technology called FreeD. Cowboys
Stadium installed 12 4k cameras around each endzone. Using those points of
view, they can construct a point-cloud and render a replay with arbitrary
camera movement in 30 seconds.

There is a video here, demonstrating the technology with baseball:
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2013/aug/13/free...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2013/aug/13/freed-
matrix-3d-replay-technology-video)

~~~
twoodfin
30 seconds today suggests to me that in a few years it will be available for
instant replay, instead of the canned bits they show in current broadcasts
5-10 minutes after the play.

Once that works, how far can we be from compositing these images in real time?
That will be amazing.

------
dbieber
I'm a big fan of the Facebook git creator www.in-a-gif.com

